# Attaching power arm



## Riche (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to attach a power arm to my MF 35.

The feed attachment for the arm hydruailcs is fine - the same as the existing trailer connection

There is also a return with the arm, and I do not know how to attach it back to the tractor?

Any advice greatfully recieved

Cheers


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

I,m not familiar with your set up, but on my Ford 3000 w/FEL I dump the return into the hydraulic fill
cap. What I did was make a tee that screws into my fill plug and attach the return to it. 
I hope this helps you.


----------

